# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Political Affiliation Test

## DamianTV

http://www.nolanchart.com/survey.php

A lot of people claim to be Libertarian.  Take the test and see if you really are.

I, of course, am absolute dead center 100% no doubt about it Libertarian.

----------


## someperson

Please stop looking to label yourself; define yourself by your specific ideas and you. 
You're a great DamianTV, DamianTV 

let the labels die.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

everybody I know always comes up as libertarian in these tests.. It seems no americans ever want to be against liberty.. except when they support all the anti-liberty stuff going on.. which means they dont understand it really.

----------


## LordXenophon

You can't define a Libertarian that rigidly. The bases if Libertarianism is freedom, including the freedom to disagree.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

This is like the thousandth one of these threads. I'm sure it will get a hundred pages though because people like posting about how libertarian they are.

----------


## Indy Vidual

^^^




> i, of course, am absolute dead center 100% no doubt about it libertarian.


+101

----------

